# Geeignete Plattform für einzelne Musik-Downloads



## eddwald (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo, ich hab für Musik Downloads einzelner Stücke bisher immer Amazon benutzt und suche nach einer Alternative.

Voraussetzung: Höchste Qualität, Download einzelner Stücke aus einem Album möglich, keine Abbos, Files downloadbar, keine spezielle Abspieler nötig, große Bibliothek mit auch alternativen und eher ubekannten Interpreten.

Bitte keine dieser halbseidenen Free mp3 Download Plattformen nennen.


----------



## dustyjerk (13. Juli 2021)

Kommt ganz auf die  Interpreten an, aber ich bin großer Fan von Bandcamp. Die Interpreten bieten dort ihre eigene Musik an und durch das Bezahlsystem ist es sehr fair für die Bands (nur jeder 12te Kauf geht an Bandcamp, den Rest bekommt die Band - je nach Verkaufszahlen variiert das allerdings, ist aber deutlich lukrativer als Spotify, oÄ). Auch Pay-what-you-want (inklusive 0€) ist häufig möglich, wenn von den Bands so vorgesehen. Download als MP3 in verschiedenen Bitraten, FLAC, usw.

Also wenn es die Bands, die du suchst dort gibt, ist das häufig ne Goldgrube. Gerade im Indie-Bereich ist Bandcamp sehr verbreitet.


----------



## eddwald (13. Juli 2021)

OK. Das schau ich mir mal an. Danke dir erstmal für die Antwort.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Juli 2021)

Neben Bandcamp nutze ich zB noch 7digital und Quobuz.


----------



## eddwald (17. Juli 2021)

Bandcamp und 7Digital könnte meinen Wünschen entsprechen. Quobuz ist mit Abo, wenn ich das richitg lese, das will ich nicht. 7Digital sieht auch sehr aufgeräumt auf.

EDIT: Hab mich bei 7Digital angemeldet. Nur seltsam, das man keinen Namen und Adresse angeben muss als Rechnungsadresse^^


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Juli 2021)

Ne, bei Quobuz kann man sich aussuchen ob man mit Abo oder ohne fortfahren will.


----------

